# C. usteriana x walkeri spathe, plus other pics



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

please ignore the bugs, unless you know how to get rid of them.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Pretty, what is the second crypt pictured, Cordata sp?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

yep, its cordata rosanervig. It get really pink after I give it some ferts.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Wow, those are nic, the second crypt has a nice leave pattern


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

maknwar said:


> yep, its cordata rosanervig. It get really pink after I give it some ferts.


Well if you ever split the Walkeri and the Cordata could you let me know, I would love some of each.

Craig


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

maknwar said:


> please ignore the bugs, unless you know how to get rid of them.


Have you tried submerging your crypts? A few people I know supposedly just "drown" the bugs. Not sure how long they have to do that, but it's better than using an insecticide (which is usually equally hard on the crypts...).


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

JeffyFunk said:


> Have you tried submerging your crypts? A few people I know supposedly just "drown" the bugs. Not sure how long they have to do that, but it's better than using an insecticide (which is usually equally hard on the crypts...).


I thought about it. I might try to wash them off first, then if that doesnt work then flood the tank for a day.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't do it for more then a day. I did for 2 days and everything melted. Lucky it was only like 15 plants, everything seems to be coming back. Every leaf melted. Fortunately I did lose all the algae and fungus that was growing.


----------

